# Time for the Tin Foil Hat?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys, I shit you not. I don't buy into all this Jade Helm talk but today I saw something that kind of weird-ed me out. I had to make calls on the south side of town and when I finished I decided to try the 610 south loop to try and get back before the traffic hit. Just before you get to NRG stadium they have a bunch of old warehouses and a huge old Flea Market that went out of business some time back. The building is empty and the huge parking lot had been empty so long it had weeds growing up between the cracks. I was just by this place last week and it was empty. Nothing unusual. Today I glance over and this whole great big parking lot is full of brand new rolls of shinny chain link fencing and posting stacked as high as a 2 and 3 stories throughout the lot. A brand new ( Not there before ) barbed wire fence was in place all the way around the perimeter going all the way to the back of this lot. I kid you not. If I was a tin foil hat wearing conspiracy wack job I would have been worried I didn't have enough tin foil. I was amazed, one week not there the next week there. 

Ok....you may now initiate the cat calls, laughing and suggestions of upping my medication.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmmm!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems legit. 

RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^ This. And grab all the bacon you can carry.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's just the new FEMA camps.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Before assuming it's something sinister, we should investigate some other possibilities.

Manufacturers like to run a production line full bore once it's set up. Is there a chain link fence manufacturer in your area? It could be that they simply decided to run a years's worth of product in advance in order to cut their production costs. If so, they would need a place to store the production. If that land wasn't being used, they might have made a deal with the owner such as, "We'll pay the taxes on that property if you let us store our fencing there." Deals like this aren't that uncommon and benefit both parties.

I'm not saying this is definitely the case here, but it's a possibility one should consider.

There might be a sign on the gate. Go see if there is and what it says.

Without more information, there's not much else to say. <shrug>


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well Jade Helm kicks off tomorrow... and James is right! Make sure all your mags are loaded and yall be ready to mosey on up 59 to casa de Arklatex. We will make our stand here. DHS can kiss my white ass!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Well Jade Helm kicks off tomorrow... and James is right! Make sure all your mags are loaded and yall be ready to mosey on up 59 to casa de Arklatex. We will make our stand here. DHS can kiss my white ass!


Don't have enough ammo for that


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Don't have enough ammo for that


Mmmm,?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think it must be...


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Lots more fighters going over lately. Once a week or so is normal, it's been daily for a week or so now. Today four went over low and fast and they were doing dogfight stuff just a few miles away. There is often distant jet engine background noise. My dog thinks it's great. Chases after them barking and when they disappear over the next range comes back all swaggering and spikey...Nyaaaah they ain't so tough, look at 'em go!! As they used to be so fond of saying on the old Combat! TV show...We're like sittin' ducks out here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is just part of the deal with Iran. Move along citizen. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

L


Prepadoodle said:


> Before assuming it's something sinister, we should investigate some other possibilities.
> 
> Manufacturers like to run a production line full bore once it's set up. Is there a chain link fence manufacturer in your area? It could be that they simply decided to run a years's worth of product in advance in order to cut their production costs. If so, they would need a place to store the production. If that land wasn't being used, they might have made a deal with the owner such as, "We'll pay the taxes on that property if you let us store our fencing there." Deals like this aren't that uncommon and benefit both parties.
> 
> ...


No real manufacturing in that area however I think it's because they are starting to convert the astrodome and the fencing is for the construction site. Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> L
> 
> No real manufacturing in that area however I think it's because they are starting to convert the astrodome and the fencing is for the construction site. Guess we'll wait and see.


I actually thought of that. That and Prepadoodle's explanation is plausible. Have they actually decided what to do with the Astrodome? I never heard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Pirate Sailor on this possibly being a staging area for construction materials. But, I'd check it out in another week or two. It may be a staging area for military vehicles and equipment for Jade Helm. Keep us posted PO.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will do Slippy. I wasn't aware that they had decided on what to do with the old Astrodome. Been empty and they have been arguing over it for years. I don't know why they don't tear the the thing down. But that seems like the most likely use for all that fencing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw my first game at the Astrodome in '86. At the time, it was still a great ballpark to watch a game, especially in the hot Houston summertime.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Will do Slippy. I wasn't aware that they had decided on what to do with the old Astrodome. Been empty and they have been arguing over it for years. I don't know why they don't tear the the thing down. But that seems like the most likely use for all that fencing.


I watched as they imploded the old texas stadium. If that's what they're up to its worth a watch. They will sell the old seats first. My brother bought some.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If they implode the Astrodome, they better get Nolan Ryan to push the button. That would be cool...or better yet have the old man throw a "90 mph heater" and hit the button that implodes the 'Dome. That's my vote!



Arklatex said:


> I watched as they imploded the old cowboys stadium.
> 
> I watched as they imploded the old texas stadium. If that's what they're up to its worth a watch. They will sell the old seats first. My brother bought some.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep. Old Nolan Ryan is still a king here in the area. That would be cool to watch him push the button.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yep. Old Nolan Ryan is still a king here in the area. That would be cool to watch him push the button.





Slippy said:


> If they implode the Astrodome, they better get Nolan Ryan to push the button. That would be cool...or better yet have the old man throw a "90 mph heater" and hit the button that implodes the 'Dome. That's my vote!


That would be cool! I got to watch him pitch a no hitter as a young boy when he was a Ranger. Ahh, the good ole days.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!!! I haven't heard that name in forever!!! lol (Nolan Ryan) My brother and dad were big baseball card collectors back in the day. (So was everyone else...cards are worth nothing. hehe)
What great memories!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea. He still does commercials around here. Has a Ranch in Alvin just south oh Houston.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do a little reading on Nolan Ryan, his nearly 30 year career (Yes! Nearly 30 years in the Bigs!) is only part of the man's amazing life. His multiple successes AFTER Baseball are equally impressive.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I still have a few Nolan Ryan cards here. My mom's friend worked at the topps baseball card company and we got the card cases near the register for almost nothing.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

based the latest news, which is minimal, it's either being turned into an indoor park or being demolished.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That makes sense, keeping people out of a construction site so nobody sues.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Do another drive by in a week and see what's happening then. Hopefully it's not full of military style equipment but rather more constructive stuff. It's so hard to know what's really going on just remain prepared and live each day to its fullest.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

If the traffic wasn't so ugly here, I'd do a drive by recon of what the Prepared One is talking about. Although with the way this thread has gone, I think I'm more apt to fire up the grill tomorrow and cook some Nolan Ryan Rib-eye Steaks for Mrs Viper and myself.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ya know, barbed wire is just as effective at keeping people out as it is keeping them in.
Most construction sites around here put up fencing. Too many hooligans try to steal from the sites.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am on the road around Houston all the time. For grins I will be out that way next week and maybe stop and see if I can see some signs. Like I said, I don't buy into the Jade Helm thing but I thought it interesting................ if I was a tin hat wearing conspiracy wacko, you understand. Construction seems a logical choice and there is a lot of that going on in this area. As for Nolan Ryan.....he was something to see when he was on the mound. I always enjoyed scoring some tickets when he pitched for the Astros. Of coarse I would take a customer so everything was on expenses. Ahhhh I am a slave to my job.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! I haven't heard that name in forever!!! lol (Nolan Ryan) My brother and dad were big baseball card collectors back in the day. (So was everyone else...cards are worth nothing. hehe)
> What great memories!


Worth nothing?
The top 5 are worth over 3.5 million.
Anybody got a Mickey Mantle rookie card? Then you hold a quarter million dollars in your hand.


----------

